# Retired people having fun



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Working people frequently ask retired people what they do to make their days interesting.

Well, for example, the other day my wife and I went into town and went into a shop. We were only in there for about 5 minutes. When we came out, there was a traffic warden writing out a parking ticket. We went up to him and said, 'Come on man, how about giving a senior citizen a break?' He ignored us and continued writing the ticket. I called him a Nazi t**d. He glared at me and started writing another ticket for having worn tyres. 

So my wife called him a s******d. He finished the second ticket and put it on the windscreen with the first. Then he started writing a third ticket. This went on for about 20 minutes. The more we abused him, the more tickets he wrote. 

Personally, we didn't care. We came into town by bus.
We try to have a little fun each day now that we're retired. It's important at our age.


----------



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

Class

I know a guy that was going to a football match and he couldnt get parking anywhere. He eventually parked illegally and went to the car beside him (also parked illegially) which had a ticket on the window. He took the ticket off and placed it on his own car, knowing that he would not get another one.......he wasnt retired either :lol:


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Post removed by Duadua

Edit: Sorry, just noticed it's in the Jokes and Trivia section! So I hope it is and I've been well and truly kippered.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hmmmmnn. I think I ought to be guided by the forum title rather than the lack of emoticons so far in this thread!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well I enjoyed it!! :lol:


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

MalanCris

Just looked up your many contributions to the Jokes and Trivia forum.

I have removed my "disgusted from Tonbridge Wells" post above, understanding better now that it was a joke.

Many apologies if you read it.

Duadua


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I always try not to offend anyone if possible - just like to bring a smile to people :lol:


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

followed by :lol:


----------

